# Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2010 (Evento «Deolinda»)



## vifra (20 Fev 2010 às 11:05)

Bom dia a todos.

Coloco aqui algumas fotos tiradas no fim de semana de carnaval, na Freguesia da Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro.
Era para colocá-las na altura, mas não tive oportunidade. E já não era para as meter aqui, só que parece que há aqui pessoal que tem fome de neve, então aqui vai.


 Quando cheguei à aldeia no Sábado dia 13, deparei-me com este cenário. Caminhos secos e onde havia água, esta estava gelada, inclusive água na torneira.
No Domingo a temperatura mínima foi de -5,9 e a máxima de -2.



























 Segunda dia 15, acordo com "ela" a caír. Neve muito seca que parecia farinha. Chamam a este tipo de neve "buraqueira" já que entra por quantos buracos há.











 Houve fontes onde a água gelou









































 Coincidência de datas. Precisamente 69 anos sobre o terrível ciclone que se abateu em Portugal (podem ver no tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html) e que na Gralheira vitimou dois dos seus habitantes.

















 Ainda deu para a criançada brincar na neve











 Terça dia 21, o dia acordou com nevoeiro e com os efeitos que este dá.





















 Por fim, esta foto serve para lembrar que, mesmo com condições adversas, o trabalho no campo não pára.


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Bonito nevão


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2010 às 11:20)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Excelentes fotos, Vifra! 

Que belo nevão, sim senhor!


----------



## Z13 (20 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Belas fotos, parabéns!


As primeiras do gelo demonstram bem o ambiente que estava!!!


----------



## iceworld (20 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Na televisão deu uma reportagem sobre a Gralheira a falar da dificuldade que as pessoas sentem nesses dias em que tudo esta gelado.
Impressionante de facto.
Obrigado pela excelente reportagem fotográfica.


----------



## JazCrazy (20 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Muito boa a reportagem, até dá inveja de não ter estado lá para apreciar o espectaculo.

5 estrelas.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2010 às 19:07)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Belas fotos 

Obrigado por partilhares aqui com este pessoal maluco pela neve


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 20:02)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*



vifra disse:


> Era para colocá-las na altura, mas não tive oportunidade. *E já não era para as meter aqui,...*



Pois é, mas fizeste muito bem, em metê-las aqui! 

Então pensavas em privar-nos desta beleza natural tão bem retratada?!  

Excelentes registos...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 20:29)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Fotos brutalíssimas   mesmo muito boas


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2010 às 20:40)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*



joseoliveira disse:


> Pois é, mas fizeste muito bem, em metê-las aqui!
> 
> Então pensavas em privar-nos desta beleza natural tão bem retratada?!
> 
> Excelentes registos...



Completamente de acordo! Isso até dá direito a seres excomungado! 

Mais um excelente registo de uma aldeia tão fantástica como é esta tua aldeia! .

Que delicia de nevão! Essa neve é manhosa, pois até fazer bolas com ela é uma dor de cabeça, não agarra! 

Sempre que tiveres imagens destas na tua terrinha, NÃO as guardes e partilha aqui com os doentes da neve e frio 

As fotos da água gelada são igualmente elucidativas do que é um frio a sério, só essa máxima de *-2ºC* já me deixou arrepiado!!!

E o lado mais humano e real:



vifra disse:


> Por fim, esta foto serve para lembrar que, mesmo com condições adversas, *o trabalho no campo não pára*.



Muitos desfrutamos do branco e mágico elemento, mas quase sempre esquecendo que isso é sinónimo de dias duros no campo. Eu mesmo duvido que aguentasse um hora que fosse a trabalhar com essas condições! 

Um forte abraço vifra para ti e para essas aldeias quase mágicas, com um clima completamente ignorado por nós e sempre esquecidas!


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 02:48)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Excelente *vifra*!

De Várzea da Serra, lá pertinho, uma amiga minha tirou estas duas fotografias (telemóvel), na segunda-feira de manhã.












O cenário era em tudo idêntico ao que se viveu na Gralheira.


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

*re: Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval - Fev 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Fotos preciosas! Nada como observar o respeito homem/natureza, como assim foi durante milhares de anos.

Também já testemunhei variadíssimas vezes como as pessoas tratam do gado em condições muita adversas com vento, nevoeiro, neve e quase de noite.


----------

